# A PDA 4 AutoCad



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Hi
can ne PDA b used 2 view and edit AutoCad drawings?


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

apakhira said:


> Hi
> can ne PDA b used 2 view and edit AutoCad drawings?


Try DWG.com I'm sure they have an application for PDA viewing of .dwg files but I'm not sure it will run on any PDA or options for editing.


----------



## displaymute (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't think you would really want to edit any serious AutoCAD drawings on a PDA, would you? I would think it was too CPU intensive.



apakhira said:


> Hi
> can ne PDA b used 2 view and edit AutoCad drawings?


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

uh. i had hoped i could, u know. I even came across a couple of such softwares 4 Windows CE, like CECAD, CADPro or something like that. ne way i guess CAD is better off in PCs...


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

bonzobob999 said:


> Try DWG.com I'm sure they have an application for PDA viewing of .dwg files but I'm not sure it will run on any PDA or options for editing.


Do you have a link for DWG.com


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

apakhira said:


> Hi
> can ne PDA b used 2 view and edit AutoCad drawings?


I doubt any PDA would meet the hardware and os requirements of Acad. Can you run a pda on Win2000pro or XP if not your sunk.


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Well the softwares like CECAD can view and edit DWG files. but i guess they r not as CPU intensive as AutoCAD.


----------

